# Möchte Diablo erst mal testen (Gästekey)



## MightyMilla (29. Mai 2012)

Hi. Ich weiß nicht, ob Diablo ein Spiel für mich ist. Es interessiert mich aber, will jedoch nicht gleich 50 oder 60 Euro ausgeben, ohne zu wissen, ob mir das Spiel gefällt. Deswegen wollte ich fragen, ob noch jemand zufällig einen Gästekey übrig hat  Wäre cool.


----------

